# Greetings - Starting a 55gal. W/Current LED+ New Pic 2/23/2016



## ocmnelson (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello all, 
I have been reading a lot around here, Just want to say thanks.

I am about to set up a 55gal acrylic tank. Looking to have it med to heavily planted with some fish.

Tank: 55 Gal Acrylic 18" tall
Light: 48" Current USA LED + (Also have a 36" Fluval Ultra Bright If I need more light)
Filter: Marineland 400 HOB, with Purigen (Will upgrade soon to a canister Filter)
Media: Reg. gravel for structure, 4 Bags of Eco-Complete, 1 bag of fine black sand for cover.
Plants: Plan to stock with a variety of plats nothing needing High amounts of light.
Stock: Rainbows, Mollies, Tetras, Red Cherry Shrimps, Maybe some Rams.
Fertilizer: Seachem Flourish, Flourish Excel, Maybe some root tabs????

I would like to here any thoughts, suggestions or things I'm not doing right. If you need more info let me know.

My questions:
Enough light for a Low Tech tank? Would you use the Fluval with the LED +?

Will that be enough Ferts?

I would like to try a carpet in half the tank, what would grow good in these conditions?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## VelcroWY (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm not the greatest expert, but it looks good to me. Lighting seems fine. Ferts are not something I use a lot but we always need some and yours seem good. I've never done well with carpeting plants, so I'll leave that one alone.

One additional thought: the Mollies & Rainbows will enjoy snacking on the shrimp and the Rams will probably inhale them. If you have lots of bushy bottom plants, the shrimp might be able to maintain some population.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Carpets are hard to grow in a 55g, that fixture is rated at 28 PAR at 18", however if you factor about 3 inches of substrate in, you are at about 29-31 PAR, that is not enough light to grow most carpets, they will end up growing upward and looking bad, however a moss carpet may work well, hopefully others can chime in on that, I have no experience with carpeting moss. Use Osmocote+ to make root tabs, one container will last a long time and capsules are only $12 for 1000 of them, much more cost-effective than the commercial ones. Bolivian Rams are nice rams, they are pretty intelligent and can recognize their owner. As the above user stated, the RCS will become food fairly quickly.


----------



## ocmnelson (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. About the Cherry shrimps.
Even with a heavily planted tank you still think the Rainbows would eat them? I could definitely see the rams going after them. I was just hoping if it was thick enough I could keep some RCS 

sohankpatel: _"Use Osmocote+ to make root tabs, one container will last a long time and capsules are only $12 for 1000 of them"_. Thank you for the tip. I am going to look into this.

As for the carpet at the bottom. I had a feeling it would be hard to accomplish with the light I had and was going to try some type of moss carpet instead. I do have a fluval Ultra bright LED I could supplement the LED+ but it is not a very good light to begin with.

Mike


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

For a moss carpet I like to use flat rocks to tie or glue them on. Then you can remove them from the tank during trim time, leaving the mess out of the tank. You can move the rocks around to suit, and keep a few extras on hand in a separate container (windowsill sourced light for free if you have it) etc. I prefer this over ss mesh which just looks too regular shape-wise. 

Even if your supplemental light is dim, it's still additive in effect.


----------



## ocmnelson (Dec 7, 2015)

What type of moss would you recommend? I like the Java moss, stringy like grass and will grow in thick. 

As for the fish stock I'm not gonna do the mollies and the rams, they got cut from the list. I want to focus on Rainbows as my main fish, with some schooling fish: tetra's rummynose, my son wants some guppies and maybe some danios. I would still like to add some red cherry shrimp. You think the Rainbows will eat them for a snack?

What are some good options for alge control if I cant keep red cherry shrimp with rainbow fish?

Thanks


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

For substrate level moss I have used Java and Spiky moss. 
Some people also use flame moss since it grows upright almost like grass tufts.


----------



## Wilderman204 (Mar 5, 2015)

You can probably grow a carpet of dwarf sag. But it will be a shag carpet because it might want to stretch.
Also do some more research on your stocking choices. Mollies and most rainbows prefer hard water. Rams and tetras are going to do much better in soft water.


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

The Current LED+ is enough to grow low light plants and probably medium light plants although I haven't tried in on the latter. I use one on my 38 gallon which is about the same height as a 55. I use only the white setting for my tank. I also dim the light down substantially. I use the black buttons on the remote and dim it down 8 button pushes. I only grow anubias and crypts. I keep it dim for the plants to out compete algae because growth is so slow. 

If your just starting out my sugestion would be to start with crypts anubias ferns and moss. Once you get a better understanding of the dynamics of a planted tank move on to higher light and differnet plants. It's all about striking a balance between light fish filters and plants.

Stuffing every inch of the tank with plants will help for better success. The more plants the better then they can out compete algae. 

A lot of beginners always think they need more light. You would be surprised what you can grow with a single florescent tube. 

With low light you don't need a lot of ferts. I add one dose of flourish comprehensive once a week after a water change. Although you can dose higher amounts of ferts to gain better growth it's best to wait until you have a better understanding.

A dirty filter can cause algae problems too if you have a high fish load. I suggest cleaning them once a month if so.

Mixing Eco Complete and sand shouldn't be a problem. Eco Complete can be tricky and lead to algae problems with too much light and not enough plants.

Personally I'm using Tahitian moon sand because I like the look of it. I supplement the crypts with root tabs. 

The current LED+ is a good choice because you can start with low light then bump it up if you want to try more light demanding plants.


----------



## ocmnelson (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank you *wantsome**!*
That is all very useful information. I will try to get as many plants as possible when I start. I have a 10 gal running right now (as a holding tank) with a few plants and rainbows. No gravel. I already see new growth on the plants and just yesterday saw I was getting some algae at the bottom of the tank as well as on one of my plants. Since I am not setup for Cherry shrimp, I was thinking of picking up 1 or 2 SAE's to help clean it up before they are transferred to the 55 Gal. 

Any thoughts on an algae clean up crew that will do well in the 55 gal once set up?

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

You have to be careful with algae eating fish because some like to eat plants. I don't have any experience with SAE's. Some plecos are ok some aren't. I put a snowball pleco in my tank and it mowed down all of my anubias. Bristlenose, bulldog, starry night, and white seam pleco's are ok from my experience. Most pleco's need driftwood they actually eat it by rasping on it.. Otocinclus are good algae eaters but they also need meat in their diet. They like shrimp pellets. They do better in a small school also. 

Corydoras catfish are great fish to have as a clean up crew. They will get food that the other fish miss. Watch out of Synodontis catfish some like plants.


----------



## ocmnelson (Dec 7, 2015)

Quick update, I convinced the wife to bring the tank inside the house instead of the enclosed patio. I picked up some more driftwood and some stones yesterday. I have been boiling and soaking those. I will be getting a lot of mixed plants on Jan 2nd. I will be planting on that day. My water test showed perfect results on my 10 gal that currently has about 5 plants, 4 rainbows, 2 guppies, 2 SAE and 2 small chunks of driftwood. I have a small bit of algae growing but nothing I cant handle. I'm letting the SAE's fatten up. All plants are showing new signs of growth  Added a dose of Flourish excel last night to the 10 gal. (First dose). So far so good. I will update a pic once I plant the tank.


Mike


----------



## ocmnelson (Dec 7, 2015)

Update, Here is the tank after I added water. I will be planting this Saturday. Let me know what you think.

Thanks,


----------



## ocmnelson (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello Everyone, 
Finally got the tank planted! I have a few things I am going to change around still, but looking good so far (for me anyway, I am not creative). Lots of plant varieties were added. I will be putting together a list later as well as a fish list. I have a added a few tetras, shrimp, SAE's, Rainbows. I have a small bacteria bloom on the white log as I could not boil it cause it was too big but the shrimp and SAE's are loving it.  . Let me know what you guys think.

Mike


----------



## skyjacker07 (Dec 30, 2015)

Looks good, I like it.


----------



## sushisnake (Feb 4, 2012)

Looking good! I love the twisty branch and log. Do you plan to plant anything on the big rock on the right?


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

You can absolutely grow a dwarf sag carpet in a 55G with a single 48" Sat LED+. Check my 75G journal for that exact case.

You tank looks great to me!


----------



## ocmnelson (Dec 7, 2015)

sushisnake said:


> Looking good! I love the twisty branch and log. Do you plan to plant anything on the big rock on the right?


Yes. I definitely will in the rock, most likely some java moss or Christmas moss but i heard Christmas moss sucks to groom. Some kinda moss on the twisty branch too. Any suggestions? Thank you for the compliments. So far my first attempt has been successful. 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ocmnelson (Dec 7, 2015)

vanish said:


> You can absolutely grow a dwarf sag carpet in a 55G with a single 48" Sat LED+. Check my 75G journal for that exact case.
> 
> You tank looks great to me!


Thank you for the compliment vanish. Great looking 75gal tank BTW. I am pleased to see how well all the plants looks under the Current LED+. I am waiting for some new pics of your tank!!:smile2: I was not sure how well this light would grow plants. One thing I did notice, is how much light is coming from above the Current LED+ (Light from your 2 track ceiling LEDS.) I wonder how much light is spilling into the tank from the 2 lights? Would your aquarium plants grow just as well if you didn't have the 2 LED lights? Either way, my tank is only 18" deep and probably only 16-17" from substrate so all my plants should have enough light (PAR) to grow just fine. I am excited to see it fill in.

What I did notice is my crypts are starting to melt away. :surprise: Not all of them, but I just noticed it last night. I thought it was algae but looked closer and it looks like there burning or slowly melting away. Other than that everything looks great in my tank so far. Getting ready for the water change this weekend. If my carpet with my Baby Tears does not work out I will try the Dwarf Sag. I almost got a few of these last week. I will post more pics soon. Hopefully I will have some Java Moss on my Rock and Twisty log.

Mike.


----------



## chillwill007 (Dec 28, 2015)

Nicely done so far. Can't wait to see it grow in


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

ocmnelson said:


> One thing I did notice, is how much light is coming from above the Current LED+ (Light from your 2 track ceiling LEDS.) I wonder how much light is spilling into the tank from the 2 lights? Would your aquarium plants grow just as well if you didn't have the 2 LED lights?


Those lights are pointed ~20 degrees away from the tank, and are around 5 feet from the substrate. I doubt they add much par, at least at the substrate level.

Crypts are known to lose leaves after being transplanted. Don't fret too much.


----------



## ocmnelson (Dec 7, 2015)

chillwill007 said:


> Nicely done so far. Can't wait to see it grow in


Thank you. I cant wait for it to grow in as well. 
Currently I am only using Flourish Excel. I plan on getting some Flourish Iron and Flourish Trace and will be adding that to the dosing Schedule. I dont know how much or if I even need the Iron yet as I have the Eco-Complete. But as long as I am doing a weekly water change it should not hurt right?

Keep your sleeves wet!

Mike


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

i have a similar setup but with the 36' current. i found it to be no where near enough light. ended up putting a 30w t8 back on to crank it up a bit.


----------



## ocmnelson (Dec 7, 2015)

frenchie1001 said:


> i have a similar setup but with the 36' current. i found it to be no where near enough light. ended up putting a 30w t8 back on to crank it up a bit.


What is your setup that is similar? What size was your tank and dims? Also, Is the Current you have a LED +? I have a 36" fluval ultra bright as well I can turn on for extra light. i know its not as powerful as the Current though. I guess will have to see what happens. On a side note, My current is only 17" from the substrate. That should be enough par to grow anything from Low-Med light.


----------



## ocmnelson (Dec 7, 2015)

Another Update. 
I currently have a Marineland Emperor 400 and a penguin 150 Filter on my 55 Gal. I recently picked up an almost new Penn Plax Cascade 1000 Canister filter. ($20 on Craigslist ) I plan to wrap the trays to solve the bypass problem these have. Other than that it works well. I have not set it up yet just tested it.

Question: Wondering if you think I can run just the canister and get rid of the HOB filters? It is rated for 100 gal. I know it can handle the load but will there be enough circulation. I have a power head too I can add if needed. What are your thoughts?

My Current Fish:
3 Praecox Rainbow (Dwarf Neon Rainbows) More to come in time as well as some Red Cherry Shrimp when I have $$$$
10 Rummynose
6 Neon tetra
6 Sparkling Blue Gourami
2 SAE's
2 Nerite Snails
2 Amano Shrimp
1 Tiny Guppy I call him captain


I had 4 Australian or Eastern rainbows but donated them. They were too aggressive towards my Gourami's and Praecox rainbows. AND I wanted RCS


----------



## ocmnelson (Dec 7, 2015)

If anyone is interested.....
Bad news.... Dealing with a case of ICH. Using the Kordon all natural treatment and raised the temp. hoping to come out with no casualties. Plants are doing great, Ill see how they will last during the high temps. Cascade 1000 canister is awesome. Pics to come soon, After the ICH dilemma.


----------



## chillwill007 (Dec 28, 2015)

Sorry to about the ich


----------



## ocmnelson (Dec 7, 2015)

Update 1-26-2016

Just about done treating ich. All fish have been clear for a few days except the neon tetra. Last spot was 1 day ago. Looking forward to turning my heat down and a water change in a few days. I'm still seeing good growth on most of my plants, Only have lost a few strands, they are not liking the warm water. My Crypto is melting the most. A few of the Rubin strands have turned into mush. I have been working on a small carpet in the front with the baby tears, its going slowly but all little strands are looking good. I have been dosing Flourish Excel, Trace, and Iron, I have noticed new growth on everything.  
I just purchased some Seachem Matrix and added to my canister filter tray. So far I am happy with my tank. I am glad I am seeing good results (except for the ich). My Downoi are growing like crazy, going to have to cut and replant soon. I will be adding some Java Moss soon as well for the shrimps. I have not dealt with moss but hopefully I should have the same result as my plants.

A few new additions to the tank.

Live Stock:
3 Praecox Rainbow
10 Rummynose
6 Neon tetra
6 Sparkling Blue Gourami
2 SAE's
2 Nerite Snails
10 Amano Shrimp
2 Dwarf Golden Rams
1 Tiny Guppy I call him captain

I have included 1 teaser pic. I will take some pics tonight and will be uploading them, Let me know what you think.
Notice the green plant on the left back corner. (Green strands) This is the only plant I have not seen growth on. I do not know what it is nor is it growing.


----------



## ocmnelson (Dec 7, 2015)

Sorry its been so long.
Update. New discus were added. Not sure what I was thinking.:confused1: It keeps me doing water changes at least.

Plants are showing good growth and color. Only a few plants are showing a browning on the leaves. Thinking of buying Seachem N/P/K pack. 
Currently dosing;
Ecxel
Iron
Trace
Just bought flourish today
Gonna adjust my dosing when that arrives. Also a little less light. I am on the verge of battling some algae soon if I dont change something. (Not sure what that is yet.) Going to cut the light an hour or maybe have a 2 hour dark period during mid day. The problem is my tank is next to a window.:surprise: I know not good.

I have had to trim 3 times so far. (Cutting plants in half)
My fish are doing great after the ich fiasco. My Dow Noi is thriving as well as my Narrow Green Leaf. ~one happy camper here~


----------

